# seven new videos



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess I could mention I just put seven videos on just now about emptying a compost and tilling it in, the total time of all seven is about 23 minutes, anyway something to look at for you late night birds.

Its on this one http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/dowsing-water-13387/

Rob


----------

